# Bensersiel und Umgebung



## ranndale (1. Mai 2010)

moin 
ich fahre in einer woche nach bensersiel und mache da eine woche urlaub, da ich an der nordsee noch garnicht geangelt habe ,wollte ich hir euch mal um rat bitten. naja ausser makrele die kommt aber ja erst ab ende juni. ich habe schon mal was von wolfsbarsch gehört ,nur wird der wohl nur in der gegend um baltrum gefangen . habe jedenfals nix anderes gefunden im netz. 
auf was könnte ich es denn in der gegend mal versuchen .... scholle , gibt es da auch meerforellen oder doch barsche oder sogar dorsch ? 
ich bin für jeden tip dankbar .

gruss
rann|wavey:


----------



## mokki (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bensersiel und Umgebung*

Ich will dir ja nicht den Urlaub versauen....
Aber so ganz toll ist es da nicht...

Bei auflaufendem Wasser kann man es auf aal probieren, ist aber auch noch etwas zu kalt dafür. Platte kann dann auch mal klappen. Wolfsbarsch ist auch noch zu kalt. Hauptproblem sind aber die ca. 1.Trilliarde Krabben, die den Spassfaktor extrem klein halten können. 
an deiner Stelle würde ich Gummifischrute und Wurmrute mitnehmen und mit ne Gastkarte für die vielen Kanäle und Gräben holen. Dort kannste schön auf Zander, Hecht und Aal angeln....


----------



## angelsüchto (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bensersiel und Umgebung*

Vom Strand bzw. Hafen auf Forelle.aber der Kanal direkt hinter den Hafen ist super!


----------



## ranndale (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bensersiel und Umgebung*

moin
hmm das hört sich ja erstmal nicht so gut an . in sachen barsch hört es sich so an als wenn es den da im laufe des jahren geben kann.ab wann stellen die sich denn an den küsten ein ? kommen die im sommer wie die makrelen?

@angelsüchtiger welche forelle meinst du ? gibt es da oben auch meerforellen so wie in der ostsee ? und mit dem kanal hinterm hafen meinst du warscheinlich auch wie mokki hecht zander und co. oder? 
ihr merkt schon ich habe von der nordsee in der region mal garkeine ahnung.


gruss
rann|wavey:


----------



## angelsüchto (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bensersiel und Umgebung*

Also ich bin zwar kein Mego Profi aber da müsste eigentlich was gehen!
Und im Kanal läuft der Aal angeblich sehr gut


----------

